# New/Old school Alpine HU?????



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have an Alpine CDA-9881 installed in my car and do like it. It has the non powered flip face that I like because of reliability, 3 4V ouputs, etc. But I just picked up an Alpine CDA-7893.


Just wanted to know what you guys thought about the two and if one was better then the other. I have never heard alpines of the 78xx era.

Thanks
Justind


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone??


----------



## nittanylion64 (Oct 3, 2007)

I personally love the 78 series. It may be because that is what I remember alpne being. I have about 4 units from that era and have never been disappointed by any of them. Great features and an aux in. The newer ones are good too. I think my liking the older ones is more nostalgia than anything.


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

nittanylion64 said:


> I personally love the 78 series. It may be because that is what I remember alpne being. I have about 4 units from that era and have never been disappointed by any of them. Great features and an aux in. The newer ones are good too. I think my liking the older ones is more nostalgia than anything.


Hey thanks for the info. I think I might try out the 7893 soon. I do have to figure out how I am going to run that thicker power to the HU. I Might just replace the factory one that goes from the fuse box to the HU harness.

Thanks
Justind


----------

